# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Caribbean Grocery in Phoenix

## Sam I Am

Just heard about this place and will be stopping by this weekend.  I have heard that they have a bunch of Jamaican grocery items as well as a full selection of fish and meat.

3 Sons Caribbean Grocery
42nd Ave & Northern

Just wanted to give a heads up to the few Arizonans on this board since JA food is so hard to find here!

----------


## Tanfastic

Hi Sam, did you ever got to this place? Any recommendations on the type of things we should get there? Thanks!

----------

